# Craven & Flint are missing



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Since this afternoon:frown:

I was out with them at Kirkconnell flow,that lovely new walk that I found and they both disappeared.I don't even know whether they are together as Craven was to my left and Flint was to my right hand side.

I have been looking for them since then and have just popped home to put them on doglost before I go out again.

I have informed the police,I was too late for the dog warden

I haven't eaten since 10.30am.

Anyway wish me luck,I'm off to try and find them again.


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Omg! I hope you find them soon, good luck.xx


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh no.  Mobilise as many peole as you know and get back out til you get them back. Bear was missing for nearly four hours last week, OH just sat and waited in the car park.

Please God, let them be found and super quick. Wrap up warm, it's cold tonight.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

omg 
thats terrible

How can I help, have you details on dogslost yet?


I really hope you are okay, you know as okay as you can be at a time like this


Oh god, come on boys


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

How horrible for you - I'm sure they are still following their noses exploring.
Fingers crossed they trun up safe and tired very soon.
I wish I was closer


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh no, thinking of you and hope you find them safe & sound. You must be absolutely frantic with worry. I wish I lived closer or I'd be straight there & out to help look.

Fingers crossed and await updates as and when you can. 

Craven, Flint come back to your mummy soon xxx


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh no  I really hope you find them soon.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

OMG. I'm so sorry, You must be going out of your mind with worry.
I do so hope you find them soon


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no, I hope they turn up soon, you must be out of your mind with worry  everything crossed here just wish we were nearer, good luck xxx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh my God, I don't have much useful advice but I can imagine how you must be feeling right now  *hugs* I hope you find them and bring them home tonight, you'll all deserve some rest after today xxx


----------



## pinkpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh no, how worrying, I hope you find them very soon and i look forward to getting a happy update soon.
xx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

My gosh this is terrible :nonod:

Sending positive vibes really hope you have some luck or that they come home asap xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

fingers crossed tightly here.....


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Everything crossed that they both turn up safe and well very, very soon.
Thinking of you.
xxxx


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Fingers crossed you find them soon - can you post your location so we could mobilise people from here who are near you?

I hope they come home soon.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh no .

I am only about 2 hours from you; if you want me to come and help, PM me.

Fingers crossed the boys are found quickly xx.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh no, I hope they are found soon x


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Fingers crossed they are found soon  xx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am so sorry, this must be just awful for you 

Hope they turn up soon x


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

omg.... I read every post hoping to goodness you'd posted to say they'd been found..... 
I have every finger & every paw in the house crossed that you find them both safe & sound.
Hopefully not needed, but you know you have an army behind you, right here on your screen, willing to help you find your gorgeous dogs....xx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

OMG that terrible. I hope they turn up safe and sound soon.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh no what a bloody nightmare 

I know how you feel, it's awful not knowing where they are.

I will be praying for you. I hope they both turn up before morning.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I dont know what to say, I actually stopped breathing reading through this, really hoping that by the time i got to the end they had been found.

Praying for them to be back quickly.

I so wish i was nearer.


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Im free if your needing another pair of eyes to search for them, im only 2 hours away, i'll PM you my mobile number if i can help.


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

I can only imagine what you are going through...I'm so sorry. Prayers that they will be found safe and soon. Ring the dog warden first thing, hopefully they are there safe.
Thinking of you all.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

really hoping you find them safe and sound have you rung the dog wardens,police etc ( sorry to sound dim, but one of mine went missing ages ago, i phoned everyone and no one had her,i phoned the police 3 times that night incase she had been bought in and still no sign, they phoned me in the morning to say she had been in the police station all night but because i had asked if any dogs had been handed in to them instead of any animal they didnt make the connection :mad2: )


----------



## Cazz enigma (Oct 8, 2011)

Omg you must be out of your mind with worry!
Hope you or the police find them soon x hugs x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear this, I really hope they are soon safely home.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh no  come home soon boys! *fingers crossed* xx


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Thinking of you!
xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Lilimic said:


> Im free if your needing another pair of eyes to search for them, im only 2 hours away, i'll PM you my mobile number if i can help.


Do you konw of any local radio staions near Kirkconnell flow? our local staion covers most of Cumbria & Lancashire & the DJ's will put out anouncments for lost dogs etc


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh no  I really hope they turn up soon. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh my god, how awful  I hope you find them all safe & sound! Good luck, fingers crossed for you they return home safely x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so so sorry I hope you can find them


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

What an absolute nightmare.

I'm sure they'll be fine. Best of luck with the search. Will keep watching until we know they're safe. Wish there was something I could do.


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Do you konw of any local radio staions near Kirkconnell flow? our local staion covers most of Cumbria & Lancashire & the DJ's will put out anouncments for lost dogs etc


Real radio would maybe help, don't know any local ones as im up in Fife.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Fingers crossed you find them and soon xx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

OMG. Hope they turn up soon. Poor you


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

So Sorry to hear this. You must be going frantic. I imagine they will appear from nowhere tails wagging. Best wishes.


----------



## Gragface (Oct 8, 2011)

How awful, I hope you find them soon.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Lilimic said:


> Real radio would maybe help, don't know any local ones as im up in Fife.


I'l have a google x


----------



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope you find them soon, wishing you love and luck, stay strong and focused and hopefully they will be back home with you quick.

xx


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

OMG I'm so sorry to hear this, I hope they are found soon safe and well.

Thinking of you all.

Val xx


----------



## lindawwhitehead (Sep 15, 2010)

Hope you find them both soon. xxx


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

only just seen this , havent read the whole thread but didnt you say before flint could have been from a hunt ? is it worth calling the local hunt to see if hes showed up there with craven in tow ?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

any updates on this thread?


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Nothing yet


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

oh im crossing everything hoping for some good news to this thread tonight x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

are they chipped?? if so tell the chip people they're missing so they can flag their chips


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Cravensmums away out looking for them again. No doubt she'll maybe have done this. I hope she's ok and not wandering around in the dark on her own. 
Hope the boys are ok.


----------



## Cazz enigma (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd be going mad!! Can't even imagine, fingers crossed they are found tonight!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh no! I really hope the pair of them have turned up  thinking of you x


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

ok ive called the hunt and shes going to call me if they pick them up apparantly the kennels arent far from where you were.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I hope with all my heart you find your boys safe and sound CM. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I was so hoping for good news after reading through this.

I hope the boys are found soon, I can't imagine the stress you're going through cravensmum  praying and hoping for the boys safe return to you x


----------



## Genie (Feb 23, 2010)

Was hoping for some good news for you. Youve probably thought about it, but even if you ring the police and the dog warden also ring all your local vets. my friends dog went missing and they couldnt get in touch with dog warden straight away, but the warden did ring around all the vets in the morning to tell them about missing dogs. 
Hope for good news in the morning at least

Mine and Izzys hearts and thoughts are with you x


----------



## JoJo74 (May 29, 2011)

Hoping and praying that the boys will be home safe and sound with you soon.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Hoping they are back with you soon. Positive vibes being sent to you x


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG! I'm so sorry, I wish i was closer I would be there like a shot to help find the boys  Hoping you find the boys tonight. Xxxxx


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your thought's,I'm in tears reading through the posts.

No luck I'm afraid,I thought I had found one of them,but it turned out I was trying to coax a deer into my car.

I am going to make up some posters and go out again at first light,and take some of the posters round to the few farms & houses there are round there.

I will also contact the local radio station.

Neither dog is responding to my calls or whistles and to be honest they could be miles away by now,although Craven doesn't usually go too far.

My main worry is that one or both is injured in the forest,as it's huge.

I just hope that they have come towards Dumfries which is only 4 miles,if they have gone in the other direction apart from a few farms & the odd house there is nothing but forest & farmland for miles.


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

Hope you find them soon, me and Millie keeping fingers and paws crossed


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

so sorry to read , im sure there just on a mission somewhere 

have you got a link to your dogslost ... we can put it on twitter/facebook etc..

keeping my fingers crossed for you. wish i was local to help look


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So sorry you have'nt better news for us  hopefully a local farmer has took them in for the night & you will have them home asap tomorrow xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so so sorry and hope to god that they can be found safe and well. I will think of you when I go to bed tonight.


----------



## Cazz enigma (Oct 8, 2011)

Awe bless you!! Easier said than done, but stay strong and keep positive. Hopefully a nice farmer has found them and is waiting to contact someone in the morning! Huge hugs for you x x


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Hope they are found safe and sound {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you made a facebook page for Craven and Flint? if not it maybe a good idea it'll help spread the word faster.


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry you don't have better news to report yet  But hopefully tomorrow they will be reunited with you, it must be just terrible worrying about where they are & how thay are  Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Hope they return home quickly :/ x


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

I hope they are home safe tomorrow...
But if not, as I said before, you have an army here waiting to help...
Posters across the internet will spread within minutes to find your boys....
We will be waiting, just nod.
xx


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry, put a list of kennel numbers up for Fife but you don't live in Fife... hang on I'll see if I can find the Dumfries ones...

ETA: Had a Google and found the number for where lost dogs may be taken to, it's the Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue Centre and their number is 01387 770210. Don't know if this will be of any help xx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear there's been no luck, I really hope they're both ok and are found and returned to you soon.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> Thank you everyone for your thought's,I'm in tears reading through the posts.
> 
> No luck I'm afraid,I thought I had found one of them,but it turned out I was trying to coax a deer into my car.
> 
> ...


im so sorry you havent managed to get them yet 
01387 860247 this is the dumfries forestry commision number if you call them tommorow they may be able to put you in contact with the ranger who works where you lost them .


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Sorry, put a list of kennel numbers up for Fife but you don't live in Fife... hang on I'll see if I can find the Dumfries ones...


Dovecotewell, by Glencaple, Dumfries. Scotland. DG1 4RH
Telephone: 01387 770210 | E-mail: [email protected]

this is where the hunt lady said most of the foxhounds end up.


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

omg im so sorry you haven't found them yet, I'm thinking of you and i hope they turn up very soon safe and well


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh I too was hoping they'd been found safe. 

I hope to God they're found safe and sound, I really do, you must be beside yourself with worry, but dogs are clever animals and they know how to survive; they'll find a shelter with plenty of leaves to keep them warm tonight and be ready for their brekki when they come home tomorrow.

I'll say a prayer for you all tonight, but I'll be back on here sharpish tomorrow morning.

God Bless. 

Craven - Flint, come home now!!!


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry you haven't found them - if there's numbers I can start ringing round to help please PM me and let me know.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry there's not better news. I can only imagine how you are feeling right now.

I hope you can get a little bit of sleep and I'm sure they'll turn up in the morning *hugs*


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry!!! But don't give up. I am sure you will find them!! I hope they are together.

A friend of mine had her Chihuahua-mix missing for a week! He was living outdoors the whole time and she found him being in good condition. And thats for a Chihuahua-mix.

I am sure your dogs are fine!!! Wish you lots of luck that you will have them back soon.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Found a number for Kirkconnell Flow just in case:

01387 247010


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

If you could post the link to the doglost advert then we can cross post it on fb etc


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Hope you get them back tomorrow.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

So sorry you haven't found them this evening.

I'll have everything crossed that you find them safe and well in the morning.

Some great practical help from bearcub and natty01 - Hopefully they'll turn up at one of the kennels. And it's well worth speaking to the forrest rangers.
Impossible I know but try and get some rest. You must be going out of your mind with worry


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I hope they are home with you safe and sound tomorrow....

If you need us to do anything just ask, we are all thinking of you xx


----------



## lillynharry (Jan 23, 2010)

I've just found this and after reading the 1st few posts i immediently jumped to the last page. I was expecting to see you found them:frown: but obviously not. Im so sorry, i hope they turn up safe and well. What a nightmare!!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

OMG I could not read this thread quick enough hoping there was going to be good news... All thoughts with you. Fingers and paws crossed. I can not offer help, too far away. but it is amazing what offers of help there is. What lovely people you are


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I`m soo sorry to read this  I really hope they turn up safe and well oblivious to all the fuss they have created with their little expedition.

Plenty of good advice and offers of help, which unfortunately I can not add to.

thinking of you xXx


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Cravensmum, I'll do what I can to help, I've posted on FB & will ask any farmers I speak to tomorrow if they have seen them. I 'll also ask my drivers to keep an eye out. My friend Is the area SSPCA inspector, I'll get in touch with her as well. If you still have no joy by 5 tomorrow when I finish work I'll come out & help you look. 
I'll pm you my number. X


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just caught up and Trawled right through the thread hoping that there was going to be good news. So so very sorry they havent turned up yet, its a worse nighmare. Really hoping you hear positive news soon.


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

So sorry to hear both Craven and Flint are missing 

Have everything crossed that you find them first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Omg I am so very sorry, you must be frantic!
Am nowhere near you but anything I can do with an internet campaign give me a shout..
Crossing everything for a safe and speedy return xxx


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear your babies have gone missing! I wish I could help!! If you get posters done post one here and I'll tweet it and Facebook it etc. Good luck!!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I've posted some pics on FB and get my friend over that way to cross post x


----------



## pinkpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

Really hope they get back to you as soon as possible xx


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry you haven't found them yet. I put yet because I know you *will* find them. I wish I could do something to actually help instead of just typing useless words on a screen.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh no ! I can't imagine how worried you must be, and it must have been a big break in trust on their recall . I really hope you find them soon, at least they will hopefully have found each other... they have a great sense of smell so they are probably not alone.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Set_Nights said:


> Oh no ! I can't imagine how worried you must be, and it must have been a big break in trust on their recall . I really hope you find them soon, at least they will hopefully have found each other... they have a great sense of smell so they are probably not alone.


on that note could you get a trap from somewhere and put their bed in it? in the hope that they go in and get caught? Just a thought i know it sounds silly


----------



## fiyoung (Sep 20, 2010)

So sorry you havent found them yet but am keeping everything crossed that you have some positive news tomorrow Sorry I cant do more to help Hugs


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

im sure my grandad said that when hunters lost a dog they would put there coat down and leave it for the dog and often the dog would be found asleep on the coat the next morning . i dont know if thats likely to happen but id give it a go.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Only just seen this thread 
I am so sorry you must be frantic i hope you find them very soon xxxx


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

We lost our dog once at the woods and she found her own way home. There is always hope. Good luck, I really hope you find both your dogs.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That is awful  I really hope they are home soon.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

omg so so sorry, hope they show up soon x


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

i just found this thead....i hope you find them soon .....fingers x this end for you ....


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

In the morning start where you lost them and then work in increasing circles from there. If they don't know the area they won't be headed in any particular direction and I doubt they will be that far away. Take a ruck sack with food and a drink. Good luck


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this , can't imagine how worried you must be! 

I have everything crossed they turn up tomorrow none the wiser to the trouble they've caused , thinking of you (and flint & craven -naughty boys) and hoping for good news tomorrow xxx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've only just seen this. I hope they turn up safe and well today.


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I wish you all the best in finding the boys today, I am sure they are somewhere waiting for you not realising how worried you are x


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Only just seen this.
Hoping you get the boys back today.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I hope you find the scallywags soon.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I so hope they turn up today. Thinknig of you


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I wish you all the best and hope you find them today. Xxxx


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh dear I'm so sorry the boys are missing, it's times like these that I wish I'd kept on with my driving lessons I would have been with you in a heartbeat.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

I have only just seen this thread and really feel for you 

I really hope you get reunited with Craven and Fliint today x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I was hoping for good news this morning.
Just to say, don't think for one minute that because I haven't pm'd you, that I don't feel your pain and would want to support you any way I can, but this is a time for those that can physically help and not for just sympathy.
I'm sure your time reading on here is very limited at the moment and you don't need to trawl through pm's that don't help find your boys.
I'm with you in spirit, through every agonizing minute


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Thinking of you today, hope you get the boys home soon.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Good Luck today, I truly hope they turn up safe & sound. Will be thinking of you all day as I was during the night, I hope you managed to get some sleep although I doubt it.

If the support & good luck vibes from all the wonderful people on here could help, they'll be found soon - we're all behind you and hoping desperately for good news. 

Take care xx


----------



## Cazz enigma (Oct 8, 2011)

Hope your babies are found safe and well today 
My thoughts are with you x x


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Was hoping for good news too! Praying that they turn up today, All the very best
DT


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

What a nightmare for you!! Really hoping the boys turn up safe and sound today - thinking of you. Claire x


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh god, I'm so sorry, I hope they are found soon. I wish I lived nearer so I could help look.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

So sorry to read this I really hope the boys are found safe and well, Wish i was not so far away ! xxx Hugs


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

To any of those with contact with CM.
Might be worth putting them here and contacting rescue kennels farther afield.
Dogs Lost and Missing in Scotland, UK


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm lost for words. I hope the boys turn up safe and sound soon xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I hope you got some sleep & the weather is good there, everything crossed here for good news later today xxx


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

hope the boys are found safe and soon


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Ive just seen this 

Hope the boys are home safely - I cannot even start to imagine how worried you are :scared:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

oh no! I've only just seen this. you must be so worried.

come on boys, you've had your adventure now, come home and make your mum's day

really hope u find them soon. we're all routing for you. if only I wasn't so far away I'd be out there looking with you.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

More prayers for today.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry, I hope you hear word of them today, this is gut wrenching, I'm so, so sorry xxxxxxxxxxxxxx sending you prayers and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Just seen this. Thinking of you all and hope they turn up soon x


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

thinking of you today hun.......... dont forget that fb page PMD you xxx


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Just seen this thread, wish i wasnt so far as id be there to help in a shot! Have they got any favourite dog friends that could be walked in the area to lure them out for a play? 

Good luck today, everything is crossed for you


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Gutted for you!! 
Like everyone, I'm willing them back to you and sending loads of positive vibes to spur you on.
Hope there's some good news soon xx


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just came in to see if there was any good news, I'm thinking of you today I really hope they are found soon, sending you my love xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Fingers crossed for a positive outcome...hope you find them real soon ((hug) i just can't imagine what you are going through xxx


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just seen this. Speed-read through the posts, looking for positive updates. Can't imagine what you must be going through. I panic if I lose one of mine for a few seconds, never mind all night. 

Thinking of you, and hoping they're found safe and well today.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

i was hoping to find out you had found them  

do the like other dogs? try going out walking with a few and they might tag alibg for the journey. get posters up where you was for other dog walkers aswell


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Have got everything crossed for Craven and Flints safe return,sending youbigs hugs and wish I was nearer to you to help lookxx


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Fingers firmly crossed they found somewhere for the night andare ready to come home now.. What a horrible nightmare


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Aaaaw no  I really hope you find them soon x


----------



## Ashleigh870 (Sep 18, 2011)

hoping that they turn up safe and well to their worried mummy! 

I can't imagine what you must be feeling.. sending lots of positive vibes for their safe return xx


----------



## Katee16 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh no, that's awful! Hope you've found them by now.


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

OMG how terrible. Hoping you have found them safe and sound and are on your way home to tell us. I can't begin to imagine how you are feeling but sick with worry for you as we all are.

Praying for their safe return xxxxxx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

My heart sunk reading this. I can only imagine what you are going through! I live abroad so can't help physically.... but my thoughts are with you. I hope you find them soon...safe and well!


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

I've just been sending the link to all my friends on fb ect who live in that region so feel I can do a little to help.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

SH*T! really worrying, hope you have lots of support and that they come home soon!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Thinking of you and hoping they return home soon


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

OMG how worrying!! I hope you find them today!


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Just seen this thread and can't add anything more helpful than has already been said. Just know my thoughts and prayers are with you and both dogs are found today.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

all fingers and paws crossed here that your boys are found soon.


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

only read the first few posts and the last few. Im so worried for you, any sign of them? Im about 2-3 hours away from you and stuck in work at the moment Im afraid. Will txt my dogs breeder who lives down your way, get her to keep an eye out. She can then spread the word....


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Omg, I am so sorry, I'm praying for a happy ending fast, best of luck xox


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

also cross posting to the other forum your on xxx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh god how awful, at first I thought it was just a joke until I read that they were really lost, i'm praying and hoping they'll come home soon and this will all be just a distant memory xx


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

OMG, I've only just seen this  You poor, poor love, you must be going out of your mind. I so hope you managed to get some sleep and that they turn up today. I will be saying a little prayer for you right now that those naughty boys come home really soon xxx


----------



## MrsKav (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh god, so sorry, my heart is in my mouth. Good luck!


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

How I really wish we had a mobile version of pf as I have to go out but want to keep checking up on the safe return of Craven and Flint. Well, just have to go now and get back as quick as possible. Please god they are found safe and well quickly


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

sorry, me again, can't see them on doglost or lostdog scotland?? Im registered with dog lost, do you think I should put them on? Im really worried for Cravensmum and the boys


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

You were the last person I thought of last night and the first person I thought of this morning.......i have everything crossed for you and i hope there is a happy post i nthe near future.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Fingers still crossed for good news today x

Is Kirkconnell flow near to any other walks you take them on?
I was thinking maybe they are trying to follow their noses home maybe and have headed towards somewhere close that they recognise, or even tried to head home. I know Flint hasnt been with you long, but I remember you saying how Craven once went to his friends house to play! So I just thought maybe thats what he has done again, gone somewhere he knows and hopefully Flint followed.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I will cross post onto the lost and found section on the other forum for you, I imagine you're out there so not getting these messages.. Hopefully they come home soon..

I have let the other forum members know, where, and when and also posted a link to a recent picture thread so they can get their description, I've asked them that if they know any of the farmers or people in the surrounding areas - to pass on the message and a description of both dogs and also told them that you hope they are heading to Dumfries and to ask people there to keep an eye out. 

Hope you don't mind that I did that for you..


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Just come on-line and saw this. 

Hoping for a positive update soon 

I know this may not help, but my friends GSD once bolted away from home and he was missing for over a month, we used to get reports of sightings of him but we always got there too late. But one day, we got a sighting of him in woodland about 7 miles away - we all went off to search and we found him, he no was no worse for th wear, apart from having lost a little weight.

So keep the faith hun and think positive thoughts!!


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

No news yet then? I wonder if she's found them. I hope she'll text/ring if she needs a hand.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Does anyone have the doglost link so I can share it? I've looked but can't find it


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I couldn't see Craven and Flint on Doglost either....


----------



## spannels (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's the Doglost link

DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners

Good luck, I hope they are both home safe and well very soon.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I would imagine Cravensmum hasn`t had the time. Sounds like all time has been spent actively searching


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

they aren't on there, im sure. does someone have her number (sorry I don't know her name other than cravensmum!) then we can get them registered for her while shes out looking for them


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

They are on there in the recent pictures that are shown but not in print yet!!!!!

No they aren't, they were on there earlier this morning I'm sure


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

wish they'd hurry up so we can share! 

Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm back and had hoped for good news by now. I just keep passing it on to anyone I know in Scotland and especially that area and know they are cross postign so let us hope for good news asap


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Do you reckon i should just drive down and start help look? I did message Cravensmum last night and say i was available to help if she needed me and she told me she was going to see what happened between then and the morning. 
Not sure how big the place is, and it's 2 hours drive. 
Can someone PM me and i'll give them my number and if she finds them or comes on can they text me?


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

Lilimic said:


> Do you reckon i should just drive down and start help look? I did message Cravensmum last night and say i was available to help if she needed me and she told me she was going to see what happened between then and the morning.
> Not sure how big the place is, and it's 2 hours drive.
> Can someone PM me and i'll give them my number and if she finds them or comes on can they text me?


PM'd you.......


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Is there any info we can put on out FB pages? sorry if I've missed this


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Lilimic that is such a nice thing for you to do


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

:frown: thats terrible I hope you find them soon, and hopefully they are together. good luck


----------



## Bluu (Sep 24, 2011)

Just read this thread. Hope you find them both soon. If I was closer I would help you search


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Can someone do me a favour and find me a point that i can satnav it like a postal address or postcode? Just going to grab some stuff together.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

No news yet, and worryingly she just spoke to a farmer who lost is dogs in this place for 3 days once!!

I've rang dalbeattie vet who are going to ring the hunt kennels over that way, and just about to ring all the dumfries vets.

There are various posts circulating facebook too.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lilimic that is a very wonderful thing you are doing....

I will keep all of you in my thoughts today and until the boys are found.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Directions to the place Visiting - Scotland's National Nature Reserves


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

I wish we were nearer (don't we all) too and can't leave the computer for long to hear good news as soon as we get it. There will be celebrations all over once they are home. My friends on facebook are passing it on too. Still praying


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

has anyone set up a facebook group yet?


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

I really hoped there would be good news by now  I hope they are found today! x


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Was really hoping for some good news when checked back in.


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Right, me and Lennie are off in the hope that it helps, if anyone can sniff a dog out. Clairesdogs is going to keep me informed of any updates online. 
Cya soon i hope.


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Only just seen this thread my thoughts are with you hope they come home safe and sound.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Lilimic said:


> Right, me and Lennie are off in the hope that it helps, if anyone can sniff a dog out. Clairesdogs is going to keep me informed of any updates online.
> Cya soon i hope.


Well done for helping - we're all thinking of you guys!
Good luck!
Naomi xx


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

I only just saw this 
I hate to think what you are going through and i am wishing for craven and flint to come home 

big hugs xx


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Oh, I was really hoping there would be some good news by now.

Well done to all of you that are doing what you can to help in the search, either physically or by making calls and internet posts. It's times like this when you really see the positive sides of forums like this and I'm sure Cravensmum will be choked to see all the support on here.

Hoping and praying that she will soon be sat back at her computer giving us the news we're all so desperate to hear with two happy dogs at her feet.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Come on boys time to get home to your mum great that folks are even driving up there to help look wish i was not in south wales or would be up there looking too I am so hoping they will be found and soon all fingers toes and everything crossed here for the safe return of these little ones


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Can someone help me? THe vet haven't managed to get through to the hunt kennels, she was very vague about where exactly it was and google isn't finding me anything, she said it was further up than Kirkconnel Flow, I can't find anything with a number to ring just a magazine/newspaper article thingy for them.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

do you have a name? or just know that there are kennels in the area?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I assume its for the Dumfriesshire and Stewartry Foxhounds..


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

OK, I have a number for the secretary I think


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> Can someone help me? THe vet haven't managed to get through to the hunt kennels, she was very vague about where exactly it was and google isn't finding me anything, she said it was further up than Kirkconnel Flow, I can't find anything with a number to ring just a magazine/newspaper article thingy for them.


cant make any phonecalls just now as Im sitting in the office, How about asking Canine Rescue if they have a number?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

ive pmd all my Scottish friends up that way, and asked them to cross post everywhere including fb............ i hope your dogs are found soon


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

found two email addresses, I'm guessing you already have them though? I don't have Cravensmums info though, but if you PM me I'll email them

oh, and two numbers for what looks like the chairman and secretary?


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Has anyone called the scottish national heritage i no its a stab in the dark but they protect Kirkconnell Flow.

Is it worth me calling I have a number xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

PM'd you ambernero

Good idea, do you want me to PM you cravensmum's details?


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

still not on dog lost....... Can anyone call them and ask when it'll go on? its wasting time!!


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

yes please poison girl Il call straight away xxx


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

poisongirl, can you PM me her details, someone on the other forum shes on is asking as she wants to try and organise a search party. the posties in the area are now also aware


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

OH NO

My heart sank to read the first post, and skipped to the end hoping for good news. How heartbreaking. Craven has always been one of my favourites, but I instantly loved Flint when Cravensmum adopted him, they're two of my favourites on here...

I am so sorry Cravensmum and I hope you find them both together and well asap.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just caught up on this as was not on last night and was hoping for good news when I got to the end 

I can post on the sales/want ads for the NHS if required then people will know to be on the look out for them - hope they are found soon though


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Has anyone made a poster that people can put easily on their Facebook page etc?


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> No news yet, and worryingly she just spoke to a farmer who lost is dogs in this place for 3 days once!!
> 
> I've rang dalbeattie vet who are going to ring the hunt kennels over that way, and just about to ring all the dumfries vets.
> 
> There are various posts circulating facebook too.


the hunt kennels should be aware of the situation by now, i called and spoke to the lady at the hunt . i gave her my number and she said she would call if the dogs were sighted or picked up . or is this a different kennels ?


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> Can someone help me? THe vet haven't managed to get through to the hunt kennels, she was very vague about where exactly it was and google isn't finding me anything, she said it was further up than Kirkconnel Flow, I can't find anything with a number to ring just a magazine/newspaper article thingy for them.


i dont know as you will find a number for the actual kennels nor and address because of safety issues ( hunt protesters and the like) the hunt lady told me the kennels are near kirkconnel flow , how near i dont know but the lady seemed to think near enough that the dogs could show up there . i rang the hunt directly and the lady said she would pass the message on to the kennels .


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Scottih National Heritage now know and the ranger of the reserve is calling me back for Cravens mums details.

Katie xx


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

I did exactly as Helbo did... read the first post and skipped to the end in the hope of some more positive news. 

We've got everything crossed for you here.

xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Was hoping for good news this morning. Just to say hope they turn up safe and thinking of you.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Omg just dropping in to say good luck & hope you have them home soon, cant imagine how you must be feeling! thinking of you xx


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Have only just seen this....so sorry to hear your news. I hope that you have them safely home soon. I know you must be worried sick. I just wish I was a bit closer to you and could go out looking


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I know everyone is busy but since nobody responded to me about a poster I've searched for some good pics of Craven and Flint people can spread around. Views of their sides/colouring and their faces.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Brilliant Helbo 
I have not got facebook but will posted everywhere I can xx


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Errm, how do I cross-post to my FB page? I have friends in Dumfries .... (please make your explanations suitable for a complete computer luddite - thanks in advance!)


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Reserve warden is calling Fiona now I hope she doesnt mind 
Fingers crossed 
xxx


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

You can just put it in your status and add the link to the place if you want, by googling it, click on the link addy copy and paste into your status post. 

I just been out with the girls and was hoping for fantastic news:frown::frown:


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you i have saved a couple of pictures and uploaded them on to my facebook for friends up there to share.

If you click to 'save as' the picture you can then upload the saved picture to your fb and add any comments re doglost etc


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh god, I've just seen this - I am so sorry for you cravensmum, and I've got everything crossed that the boys come home soon. Good luck to everyone in the search, my heart will be thumping so hard until I hear they've been found.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Is there any news? Have the wanderers returned?


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

wheres CM based? Ill post on fb! i hope the boys are found safe and sound


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

She is near Dumfries, Scotland. No sign of the boys either 


from another forum that Cravensmum is on. 

THERE IS A GROUP GATHERING AT KIRCONNEL FLOW CAR PARK AT 3.30pm IF YOU ARE CLOSE THEN PLEASE PLEASE COME AND HELP, 

A LADY CALLED AMANDA IS ORGANISING IT, HERE IS HER NUMBER 07780542580. If anyone can go and help please get in touch with Amanda.

Others are going to Mabie forrest, Cravensmum has been there already but worth another look


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

people on my local pets page on FB have organised a search starting at 3.30 pm


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

If i was nearer i would definately go out and help, unfortunately im down south, by the time i get up there im sure the dogs wouldve been found! I wish i wasnt so far away


----------



## weeziewoo (Mar 23, 2011)

This is terrible.. Poor poor cravens mum, you must be going through hell and poor pooches too. Do hope they will be home very very soon.

Good luck for the search and please god let there be good news soon.
Take care xxxxxx


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

just posted a link in general chat, because i know not everyone uses every bit of the forum but most people use general chat .


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

My heart sank reading this title. Posted info on my fb and asked friends to spread the word and bring your boys home to you. 

Can't imagine how you're feeling right now (((hugs)))


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Post removed because They've been found now!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

_my thoughts are with you and hoping you find your babies soon xxx, if i lived nearer i would be there like a shot to help you in the search _


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

OMG!! This is awful, as i am down in wales i am no use to you, wish i was there so i could join the search. 

I am praying they are found safe and well


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I hope you find your boys soon, I can't begin to imagine how you must feel.

Good luck with todays search, hope you bring them home safe and sound xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Just wanted to add to everyone else's comments. I hope you find your dogs soon and that they are safe and well. It must be horrible not knowing where they are.


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

ok, Lilimic has heard horns and hounds near the carpark. Could the boys have joined the hunt so to speak?


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

supose they could have done but i believe they have already been in contact with the hunt so they are aware


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

they could be drawn out I hope?


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

AmberNero said:


> I couldnt upload this properly, maybe someon can use it from here?-
> 
> *LOST DOGS
> CRAVEN (Tan and White) and FLINT (Black and Tan)*
> ...


copied and uploaded on to my photobucket account (http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb445/bernie_JLS/cravenandflintmissing.jpg)

will post on my twitter account, hope the boys are found soon


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

still not on doglost................

Can someone make a call to them to find out why??!! I cant as Im still at work


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Just seen the post. So sorry. I do hope you find your boys today. Good luck, thinking of you.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks for the poster . ive put it on my facebook and emailed a copy to obeduk email list and to the fundogshow list .


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

So sorry to here this, have only just come on. Sending my love and hoping you find them soon xx


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I feel so helpless being so far away. Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for a spedy return.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

put that poster on my twitter & facebook


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Shared it to facebook x


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

lucylastic said:


> I feel so helpless being so far away. Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for a spedy return.


Same ive been watching this thread so closely all day. Seems so odd both Craven and Flint :scared::scared: Really wish there was something we could do fromt his part of the country.

Our Thoughts and prayers are with you Cravensmum - Goodness knows how your coping atm.

Hoping your boys are back home none the worse for their adventures very very very soon x x x x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

alyssa_liss said:


> put that poster on my twitter


Thanks for the idea, have done that also.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Pleas Please let them be found....been checking all day .hoping for some good news...hope they are still together and found real soon


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Same ive been watching this thread so closely all day. Seems so odd both Craven and Flint :scared::scared: Really wish there was something we could do fromt his part of the country.
> 
> Our Thoughts and prayers are with you Cravensmum - Goodness knows how your coping atm.
> 
> Hoping your boys are back home none the worse for their adventures very very very soon x x x x


yes it sucks when your too far away like we are  im sure they will be home soon . have to think positive


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Poisongirl has just informed me that both doggies have been found, hopefully safe & well & someone will have more info....


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just come again to check for updates :-( really wish I was closer to help sending all my love tho xx


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh that is fantastic news I hope they are both ok xx


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

ooooooooooooo yey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! soooooo happy


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

sooooooooooo pleased!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

ohhh great news. Hope they are OK


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Fantastic news. What a relief for Cravensmum. :scared: Hope both dogs are fine x


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

Allana said:


> Poisongirl has just informed me that both doggies have been found, hopefully safe & well & someone will have more info....


excellent news


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Really hope it's them and all is ok with them


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Thats fantastic news :thumbup:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

OH thank goodness....i hope they're reunited with their mum soon :thumbup:


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank goodness. So happy to hear this!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Fantastic news. Hope they are both ok, CM must be shattered
:thumbup:.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

What great news for Cravensmum


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

That's fantastic! Big sighs of relief here


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

So pleased to hear they have been found 

What a relief for Cravensmum after a very worrying time!


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

Amanda from the other forum is with them now.

Found sleeping under a tree together, Craven is limping but both are well


----------



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Wonderful news, hope CM can relax now and the doggies are on their best behaviour for her after this x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

All i can say is Phew! Been checking for updates every 5 mins.. Hope there both ok xx


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh bless their little hearts!! So glad they have been found safe and well :thumbup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

FANTASTIC :thumbup::thumbup:. Just had a little shout of relief  .


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

That's great news, glad they've been found safe and well


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

clairesdogs said:


> Amanda from the other forum is with them now.
> 
> Found sleeping under a tree together, Craven is limping but both are well


Thank God.... and both together xx


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

That's FANTASTIC news!!!!!!
What a relief all round...:thumbup:
Well done to all who helped!!!!!
xx


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Fantastic news!!!  Hope they are all ok, including CM. What a relief!!!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

OH THAT'S FANTASTIC!!!!!

I've just got back from walking my two and was thinking about the poor boys and Cravens mum all the way round and hoping there would be good news when I got home.

I am so so so pleased, I actually just shed a tear 

Hope they are both well and I can't wait to hear from Cravensmum that they are all safely tucked up at home together 

Massive well done to everyone who helped in the search for the boys, you're all stars!


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

aww bless made me cry a little at the thought of them together under a tree . at least the stuck by each other. 

bet theyve had a right journey together if only they could tell us


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Been following this thread,so glad they have been found together,think the support shown to Cravensmum on here has been fantastic and shows how truelly kind and caring people can be,


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear they have been found. :thumbup:


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

ok, Im now sitting here with tears running down my face! How emotional!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Brilliant :thumbup: what great news :thumbup:


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

i think its because most of us have dogs ourselves so even imagining that situation is horrible. 

i was thinking about them both this morning on our dog walk  

i bet they will be getting loads of cuddles etc..


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh thank god for that!! I'm another one crying  

So glad they kept together, that's lovely! :001_wub:


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Fantastic news, fell asleep and just woke up to find out. DElighted and will pass on the news now


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank God they have been found safe and well. Was beginning to run out of tissues. Bed with no supper tonight methinks, lol.


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

OK, so tears already then REM Everybody hurts comes on the radio which happens to be the saddest song.... ever!!!!!!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Like everyone else I have been watching this thread hoping for good news and thank god they have been found safe and well together.I am so pleased this has a happy ending and yet again the support and help offered by the members of this forum has been fantastic,well done everyone .


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Awww that is superb news....i am so happy for them.....


----------



## Gragface (Oct 8, 2011)

Great news, so glad they're safe.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG. I'm in tears here. So happy to hear this good news. Well done to everyone who helped the search.


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Great news they are safe,
just saw this thread and panicked goodness knows how you must of been feeling x


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh thank GOD! :thumbup:

Another one here shedding a little tear 

Am SO pleased to read this news


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh thank god! Another one in tears here, I'm so happy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Fantastic news!! Glad they have been found!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome news!!!! :thumbup: So glad they stuck together!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Im imagining it will be long lines for them for the foreseeable!! Naughty pups scaring their mum like that!! Glad they are ok, and home where they should be!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Hurrah!! thank goodness, they will be back home soon.

(Im surprised this thread hasnt been worn out the amount of times everybody has popped back for news!!LOL)


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Great news  Cravensmum texted me as I was on my way to school and I had to think quick who's number I had who could let the search party know :lol:


----------



## weeziewoo (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank goodness thank goodness!! Well done to the finder!lump in my throat at the thought of them under the tree. Where would we be without our dogs? Bet the reunion was sooooo emotional.. Such Relieved it's a happy ending! And hurrah for all the help and support on this forum- what a wonderful place xxx


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

brilliant news, i'm so happy they have been found


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

Allana said:


> Poisongirl has just informed me that both doggies have been found, hopefully safe & well & someone will have more info....


_oh thats brilliant news :thumbup: ..._


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

So glad they are ok and stayed together, I can't imagine the relief craves mum is feeling cause I'm so relieved and I don't know them lots of loves and cuddles will be on the cards tonight I'll bet, once again so so happy it's got a happy ending


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

BRIILIANT !!! 
I am soo pleased they have both been found safely together, bless them, sleeping under a tree with each other :crying:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh thank goodness. I've been watching this thread all day, I'm so glad to hear they've been found ok!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

clairesdogs said:


> Amanda from the other forum is with them now.
> 
> Found sleeping under a tree together, Craven is limping but both are well


bless ...am sobbing here


----------



## fiyoung (Sep 20, 2010)

Fantastic news Love a happy ending :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Wonderful news. I hope Craven and Flint haven't suffered at all. I think Mum will need a rest now after this horrendous experience. 
Take care x


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank goodness, i am in tears with relief too, so pleased they were found together, that is another testament to the bond that they have shared in such a short time.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

that is Brilliant news:thumbup:! Just checked back on this post as soon as I got back from my walk with Bella - and I am extremely relieved


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thta's fantastic news!! :thumbup:

Just came on to check before I go home. Am so happy that they have been found - have been thinking about them both all day


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank goodness!!I was worried.


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Brillant news so glad they are safe and sound:thumbup:


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh thank god they are safe and sounds. I have felt sick with nerves for them all day. xx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

YAY :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:, that has just got to be the best news of the day - of the week in fact I am so, so pleased they have both been found and together - bless them. 

It's a good job I can touch type cos I can't see my screen for tears streaming down my face and just thinking about the reunion of them with their mummy is making me sob out loud 

Can't wait for that 'we're back' pic - Craven & Flint don't realise what special boys they are to us all on here :001_wub: Welcome Home boys & don't worry your mummy again like that.


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

I am sooooo pleased!!


----------



## MrsKav (Oct 3, 2011)

Aw, so glad they've been found and are ok. I'm another one who welled up and i had to give my little one a cuddle!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG!! just skipped from first page  (my heart was in my mouth) to last page !! (nearly peed my self with excitement) THANK GOD! they have been found! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:  CUDDLES HUN!! xx


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

So glad they have been found & looking after each other, good boys....can`t even imagine the horror cravensmum must have felt with them missing.

I couldn`t find Dizzy for 10 mins once when she ran off down the wrong path in the country park & was in tears.

Hoping the limp is nothing serious
Big hug for all of you xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So so pleased and relieved for Cravens Mum.
Had to admit though did make me cry when someone said one was limping and they were found together sleeping under a tree, how wonderful and loyal that they stayed together.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

thank goodness. i hadnt been on for a few days, and only just saw it on fb about an hour ago! id have been so worried if id known they were missing. 

naughty boys worrying your mummy like that! itl be cuddles all round tonight though! what a relief!


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Just read all 32 pages!!!!
SO SO happy for Cravens mum-cant imagine the relief

Sending her,Craven and Flint BIG HUGS
and a big thank you to all who helped in the search

This is the time when Pet Forums members really support each other-thank you all
Maureen


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Excellent news! I was telling my daughter about them whilst we were walking this afternoon - and how sweet that they were found sleeping together! They are certainly a team! Claire x


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Just read all 32 pages 

I'm so glad they have been found, it's lovely to see how everyone pulls together at a time like this! 

Search parties, people driving down to help, phoning etc.. 

Well done everyone For helping out, if I'd have seen this sooner i would have tried my best to help, but luckily they've now been found safe and sound 

I hope Cravens legs alright, sending him heeling vibes and hoping for a speedy recovery! :thumbup:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Very pleased to hear the good news!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I have been thinking about the poor lost dogs all day. I came home from work, opened the back door to let mine out and came straight on the computer to find out the news. I'm absolutely made up that they have been found together safe and well. What an exciting adventure they must have had..not so for their mum. Big hugs to all xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

I am sooo happy they have been found, amazing that they have stayed together as well. Bless :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Been following this since I first spotted this morning - been checking up all day but this is my first chance to post soooo ...




So glad Craven and Flint have been found and hope they are none the worse for their adventure - bet Mum has a few more grey hairs ...

I have been utterly amazed at the support shown to Cravensmum today - just goes to show how wonderful these forums are :thumbup:

PS Sorry if I haven't "liked" your post but just too many xx


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I knew they would be found! Glad they are home safe and sound, bet they didn't even acknowledge how much stress and worry they put their mum through!


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

So pleased they have been found! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh thank God they've been found. I, like everyone else, kept popping in to have a looksie. Even my husband is relieved 'cos I've "worried" about them all day.

Can you imagine the reunion! AND, mum's gonna have a good night's sleep tonight, not far from her doggies that's for sure.

Aren't dogs amazing animals, to stay together like they did. No wonder we love them so much.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG i've been out all afternoon and only just got back and read they have been found!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy they were found together! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Allana said:


> Poisongirl has just informed me that both doggies have been found, hopefully safe & well & someone will have more info....


thank you ...for passing this news on ...im very pleased its all over and both the dogs are ok ....
i just got back from having a root cannal done ...and still in alot of pain ...but this news ...has cheered me up no end ....welcome back boys .........:thumbup:...


----------



## lindawwhitehead (Sep 15, 2010)

Just read the fantastic news that they were both found safe and well. So pleased for you all. Hope you have all had a good sleep. x


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

So glad they've been found! Hope they are ok xxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Woohoo this is the best news ever.:thumbup:

I'm so happy cant wait to hear a blow by blow account of how they were found and some pics. I'm conjuring up this lovely pic in my mind of their little bodies asleep under the tree. Talk about "babes" in the woods 

Hope Cravens leg isnt too poorly. x


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Well im glad they are home!!! And im glad me and Lennie got home too!, Lennie was having that much fun mud diving we decided to stay an extra hour!!! 

Hope Craven and Flint have learnt a sorry lesson not to wander off from mum! Not a nice place at night i imagine... was having Blair witchy thoughts wandering about at one point, just as well for waterproof trousers!!!.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

fantastic news, i remember i lost Roz for 20minutes in the park once and it was the worst 20 mins of my LIFE!! cant imagine how OP must have felt. so glad they have been found!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Brilliant news  I came home and skipped to the last page straight away  so glad they stuck together xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

im sooooo happy to read this she must be overwhelmed right now, ive been out all day only got in an hour ago.... and both dogs are well i hope


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Goldenshadow text me at work because she knew how much I needed to hear this news
Im so happy 
xxxxxxx


----------



## JoJo74 (May 29, 2011)

Fantastic news


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Just got home from dog training and had to check on here before I could go to bed. Soooooooo pleased for you and hope both dogs make a full recovery from their "adventures".
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats brilliant news, I am so pleased to hear this


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Fantastic news, sitting here crying with relief and happiness.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Great news  Glad they've been found safe & sound  x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Its such fantastic news.. shows what people can do when they get together..

If you could all please cross post this

*Missing* CLEO White Staffordshire Bull Terrier, SK14 | Facebook

It would be a great help.. Cleo was spooked by fireworks in the SK14 area But as much sharing as possible in whatever area would be a big help im sure xxx


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Awww shes a wee cutie, i've shared the page on my fb page.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks... 

Heres the Dogslost link too

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=33888


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Its such fantastic news.. shows what people can do when they get together..
> 
> If you could all please cross post this
> 
> ...


Shared on fb


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks xxxx


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so pleased they have been found and returned home safely. Hope they continue to get well.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just read the whole thread, glad they are home safe


----------



## Cav1 (Dec 18, 2010)

so glad everything has turned out good


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

aww they stayed together hope cravens leg is nothing serious I too am sitting here crying happy tears that they have been found and how wonderful this forum is all the folks driving miles to help look for these babies well done everyone I am proud to be a member of this forum
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Only just caught up with this thread.

So so so so glad the boys have been found and they're safe and well


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

I just caught up with this thread, I didn't even know your boys were missing.

I am so so so happy for you & them that their both home safe & relatively sound with you. I can imagine you were absolutely ill with worry.

Big sigh of relief!!!!! & they're not even my dogs.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Roobster2010 said:


> I just caught up with this thread, I didn't even know your boys were missing.
> 
> I am so so so happy for you & them that their both home safe & relatively sound with you. I can imagine you were absolutely ill with worry.
> 
> Big sigh of relief!!!!! & they're not even my dogs.


I hope you have read all 36 pages. as it should restore anyones faith in the human race,or at least PF.:laugh:


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

How is Cravens leg now? All fine I hope.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

LauraIzPops said:


> How is Cravens leg now? All fine I hope.


His leg is fine,it was ok after a couple of days rest,but it took about 2 weeks before he would go into the back garden in the dark.:scared: He still stands at the door and thinks about it before actually going out.


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Poor Craven  Glad his leg was nothing serious though  x


----------

